# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  phpmyadmin #1045 - Access denied for user

## k3nzo

Здравствуйте. Проблема моя такова... пытаюсь на хостинге зайти в phpmyadmin ввожу данные. мне выдает #1045 - Access denied for user 'krobapl_mysql'@'195.55.79.4' (using password: YES) что это такое и как лечить?

----------

